# Coupon



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

We have shipped about 40 catalogs to members of this forum and I just wanted to know if anyone had any feedback for us. Let us know what you think. Also the stipulation on the coupon should say Robin Hall and not Robin Cook.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 11, 2008)

41 sent out.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Hope you like it. Shoot us an email and let us know what you think


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wait..."Florida"!?!? WHERE in Florida!?!?!?!?

I've also brought it in to the office to get a non-addict response or two..


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

We have employees in Florida and California but our main office is in Louisiana. I'm glad so many people have been able to take advantage of the coupon code. As of today we are all caught up and all orders have been shipped. Anyone can email us with any questions. Thanks


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool,just emailed you for a catalog.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

We shipped one out to you this morning Dark Lord


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

KEWLLLLLLL,Thanx


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Catalog Code "Halloween" is still in effect for 20% IN STOCK, NON EXCLUSIVE ITEMS. We are caught up on orders. If anyone needs anything enter the code at checkout.


----------

